# Younger squab keeps getting pushed out of the nest



## tabous2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Good day everyone,

I have a situation on my balcony whereas 1 of 2 squabs keeps getting pushed out its nest, somehow. They are about 2 weeks old maximum.
So the one squab is more developed and sitting down head up, the smaller one just lies with its head on the side mostly but seems ok to me.

I found the smaller one twice now outside its nest. I do not understand how it got there. Each time about 70cm away out the nest. The second time was on the balcony ledge! Another few cm and it would have fallen down!

Are the parents rejecting it because of a defect? When I place it back into the nest, the parents do sit on it, and probably? also feed it because it is still alive 2 days later.
I have been thinking of taking it inside and taking care of it myself.
What do you think I should do ?

Many thanks !


----------



## KingMufasa (May 17, 2021)

Hey! Have you paid close attention to them? They could be moving around when the parents come to feed it. I think you should watch closely and see what happens when the parents come back and start feeding them, and see if they keep getting pushed away.


----------



## tabous2 (Apr 19, 2021)

I will do, I check about every 2 hours, will check more often, I also added a low barrage so it cannot Reach outside the balcony for the moment!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo? At 2 weeks old they can sort of walk around. You can also check the crop of the smaller one to see if he is getting fed or not. Do this just after they got fed by the parents and when the parents have left again. Also check his droppings. Should be brown and plenty. If bright green and creamy, then he is producing starvation droppings.


----------



## tabous2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for this info!
So I found it again outside the nest this AM - and trying to crawl back, but it was raining and cold. and it was completely cold to the touch this time, with clearly no energy, even the sound it tried to make was very faint. It was moving it wings though a bit. The bigger brother was under the mother. So I took this one and placed it on a warm bottle with padding on top and a scarf around so it can warm back up.
For now all I have to try and feed is is wheetabix, so I have mixed it with water. I hope that will suffice for now. Otherwise I have sunflower seeds which I could crush and make a liquid with, what do you think?
I am in the hope that it will revive itself a bit and I will be able to place it in the nest again in a day or two!

Thanks for your help and input


----------



## tabous2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Otherwise I was thinking of getting these for delivery tomorrow - do you think they will help?









Wetrys Baby Bird Feeding Syringe for Feeding Milk Medicine to Sick Birds 20ml 10ml Random Color : Amazon.de: Baby Products


Wetrys Baby Bird Feeding Syringe for Feeding Milk Medicine to Sick Birds 20ml 10ml Random Color : Amazon.de: Baby Products



www.amazon.de













Orlux Hand Mix 500 g Pack of 1 x 0.5 kg : Amazon.de: Pet Supplies


Orlux Hand Mix 500 g Pack of 1 x 0.5 kg : Amazon.de: Pet Supplies



www.amazon.de





Thank you


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can order the handmix, that will be fine. Rather get a 10 ml and 20 ml syringe for feeding. You can cut off the tip (needle part) and cover with a piece of rubber from a glove. Fasten this to the syringe with an elastic rubberband. Now cut an x into the rubber, that's where he will stick his beak inside for feeding. Lots of videos on youtube "how to feed baby pigeon".

Keep him warm at about 32 to 35 degrees Celsius. When you mix the food, it needs to be the consistency of tomato ketchup. Also get a jar of human baby applesauce and add a small amount to the weetbix. This will help with digestion.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He looks very underdevelop for a 2 week old baby. Has the eyes opened yet?


----------



## tabous2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Barely open, maybe it is less that 2 weeks, it is just an estimation from my part, the brother is bigger.
After some hours on the warm bottle and the water/wheetabix solution it is more lively and the noise can now be heard. However, it lays with its head/beak upside down, not sure that is normal, it worries me.
I wonder if I should take it to an animal shelter, or wait to get the feed tomorrow and see how things go, what do you think ?

Thanks!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Has he produced any droppings? Can you post a photo? Is there food in his crop or not? What happens when you touch his beak? A normal healthy baby will beg for food. He might be very weak.

You can try feeding him the weetbix. Make it a soupy mixture. If you don't have a syringe, take a plastic bag and cut off the one corner. He needs to stick his beak inside to eat.

Is the animal shelter pigeon friendly or not? They might just euthanize him.


----------



## tabous2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Finally a dropping, it was quite dark brown, little green when I wiped it out, I guess it was being fed then? there was a considerable amount.

It did eat a bit, crop seems to have food in it. But its strange whenever I handle it it wiggles all around like crazy in all directions. I am not sure why the sibling is much more developed.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He was probably getting fed, but just less than the sibling. It's a good sign that he is active. He might have salmonella or maybe paramyxo virus. That can explain the upside down twisted head. For now, just make sure his food is getting digested and the crop is emptying.

Salmonella can be treated with antibiotics. But he is so young and small, so lets rather wait with that. If he has paramyxo virus, supportive care will be needed until the virus has shed. He will either recover spontaneous after 6 to 8 weeks, or he will have neurological issues for the rest of his life. The virus attacks the neurological system, so he is not in pain although it looks terrible.

Have you ordered the handmix? Get the human baby applesauce, this will help with digestion.

Do the parents act normal? Can you upload a video of the baby?


----------



## tabous2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Gosh, well, I have tried to bring it back to the nest for a moment, but it cries and wiggles all around, so much so that the sibling got angry and tried to hit it.
Handmix ordered will be here tomorrow. will pop in the shops to get the applesauce.




I do hope its not of these diseases, they sound awful


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

His crop looks empty in the video. Just try to get a small amount of food into him. If you have frozen green peas, defrost in warm water. Remove the skins and mash them up and feed to him as in youtube videos. You might have to guide his beak into the opening the first time for him to eat.

Also fold a blanket around him so that he stays more upright.


----------



## tabous2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Ok I managed to feed it again, i place it with the mother, and it started to run away!, so it was getting away all on its own, crawling in a random direction 
So it sounds very much like that second disease you mentioned, poor thing.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If he has paramyxo, then he won't survive. He won't be able to stick his beak inside the beak of his mother to get fed. No wonder the other sibling got all the food. I would take him back inside if I were you and continue to raise him.


----------



## tabous2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi There Marina,

So I did some googling and found a pigeon sanctuary in Cologne! There is a whole rehabilitation program here for them. Taubenhilfe Köln | Für Stadttauben & Tauben in Not
They were so helpful and asked me to drop the baby by them. They actually showed me a big cage there where they have all these pigeons who were hit by this disease. They now have a good life there. They gave me the option to give it a name so that I could ask for news on how it is doing later on, so I called it cookie.
So the story ends well. I am certain it will get the absolute best chance of survival there. I am so happy that I found this place! What a wonderful thing.

Thank you again for you help in the meantime!

Best


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That is great! Thank you for saving him!


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

tabous2 said:


> Barely open, maybe it is less that 2 weeks, it is just an estimation from my part, the brother is bigger.
> After some hours on the warm bottle and the water/wheetabix solution it is more lively and the noise can now be heard. However, it lays with its head/beak upside down, not sure that is normal, it worries me.
> I wonder if I should take it to an animal shelter, or wait to get the feed tomorrow and see how things go, what do you think ?
> 
> Thanks!


Why WOULD YOU TAKE TO ANIMAL SHELTER???? THATS INSANELY SCARY! SO THEY CAN KILL IT....REAL SHARP OF YOU TO SAY THAT. JUST TAKE CARE OF THE BIRD PLEASE.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Why WOULD YOU TAKE TO ANIMAL SHELTER???? THATS INSANELY SCARY! SO THEY CAN KILL IT....REAL SHARP OF YOU TO SAY THAT. JUST TAKE CARE OF the bird for now.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Why WOULD YOU TAKE TO ANIMAL SHELTER???? THATS INSANELY SCARY! SO THEY CAN KILL IT....REAL SHARP OF YOU TO SAY THAT. JUST TAKE CARE OF THE BIRD PLEASE.


Did you check out the rescue centre? They do care for a lot of pigeons, definitely not the average wildlife centre. The poster did the right thing in taking the baby there.


----------



## Pigeonsonbalcony (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi Tabous2

Your story sounds exactly the same as mine, baby out of nest, whenever I put it back it was, it appeared out again. The baby did perk up when fed and warmed up inside the house. I put food in a small bowl and it seemed to successfully suck it up through its beak. It perked up really well and could hold it's head up and cheep. I kept it overnight in the airing cupboard and then when the mother was feeding the other baby I put it back. That was my mistake...I should've taken it to the rescue centre, I thought it would be best with its mother, but it seemed unable to organise itself to get food from it's mother. Sadly it died. When I guided it's beak into the food it was fine, and became stronger, but then when it was with the mother, it rained for 2 days solid and the mother just sat on the babies for the duration and we did not see either of the babies until day 3, and by the baby was dead. It was terrible, and I felt so bad for putting it back with the mother, I feel sure it would've lived if I'd taken it to the rescue centre.


----------

